# 370Z Giveaway!



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

A heads up from Nissan:








The 350-hp 2010 NISMO 370Z is a sports car fan's dream. Ever wish you had one of your own? Here's your opportunity! Enter the Sports Car Enthusiast Challenge & Sweepstakes for a shot at a 2010 NISMO Z and test your knowledge of sports car trivia for even more chances to win!


ENTER HERE!​


----------

